
Canada to launch new measures to entice skilled migrants - deproders
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/economy/ottawa-to-make-it-easier-for-some-businesses-to-import-foreign-talent/article32622768/
======
kspaans
How does the process for American workers coming to Canada on NAFTA work
permits compare to the opposite (TN status in US)? I've recently entered the
US on a TN, but I've also experienced applying for a Tier-2 General visa to
work in the UK, which took much longer than the TN.

